# Travelling to UAE



## VandaL (14/10/19)

Hi all,

Been a while, I thought there would be no better place to ask this then here.

I'll be traveling to the UAE in November and needed to clarify what goes where in terms of vaping gear. So I wanted to keep it very simple and carry just a few devices.

1. Caliburn + 2 extra coils + 2 bottles of 12mg 30ml juice
2. Double Barrel V3 + 4 Sony VTC6 total + Efest LUC6 + 3 100ml bottles of juice 6mg
3. Cotton bacon, MAYBE wire? , and a little coil wrapping rod with various mm which would be more for seating cotton.
4. MAYBE a realux incase the double barrel fails, since it's been a rock solid mod for like 4 years.

I assume mods/batteries in my carry on and the rest in checked language. Would I run into any problems with this setup as I hear they are very strict in Dubai.


----------



## Grand Guru (14/10/19)

In your hand luggage you can take mods, batteries and the 30ml of juice. The rest goes into your normal luggage that you check in at the airport. You shouldn't have any issue sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

